# Want to buy Drop Checker



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone in the DFW selling one or know where I can get one?


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

I picked one up at Just for Pets in Richardson... $10ish I think. You might call them.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

vacaloca said:


> I picked one up at Just for Pets in Richardson... $10ish I think. You might call them.


Thanks a bunch, Ill check it out.


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

I just bought one on ebay yesterday for $10.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

i just now ordered one off ebay also. only problem is... every single one of them were from hong kong. just waiting 2 weeks for it to come in.. and hopefully it does. Did yours ever come in?


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

Just ordered yesterday.

Last time i ordered for Hon Kong it took about 2 weeks though.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

yea it said 2 weeks for me too. do we add anything to the reagent it comes with? such as pH indicator along with the 4dKH liquid?


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

I think you just add what comes with it. I just ordered my first CO2 setup so I am new to this. 

Have you been using CO2?


----------



## masroberts9 (Mar 29, 2009)

i think that you typically need to buy the 4dkh solution seperately


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

orbitup said:


> I think you just add what comes with it. I just ordered my first CO2 setup so I am new to this.
> 
> Have you been using CO2?


Yea I recently got pressurized so Im new too. I came over to someones house and they said to just use the liquid that the Drop Checker comes with. He says the 4dKh solution is for making your own liquid which requires 4dkh+pH indicator solutions.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You add the reagent that comes with the drop checker to 4dkh water. Then you put it in your tank. You use 4dkh water because it is at that kh that the reagent turns green when it has 30-40ppm CO2 in it. The reagent reacts with the water. You don't use straight reagent.

Goo luck on your pressurized. You'll love it.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> You add the reagent that comes with the drop checker to 4dkh water. Then you put it in your tank. You use 4dkh water because it is at that kh that the reagent turns green when it has 30-40ppm CO2 in it. The reagent reacts with the water. You don't use straight reagent.
> 
> Goo luck on your pressurized. You'll love it.


The other person must have told me wrong then. Dang. Im not looking forward to making he 4dkh. i dont have the right instruments to measure out that minute amount of baking soda, even with diluting.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I never make mine. People that make it tell me they have to sterilize everything... I buy it online from Greenleafaquariums.com There are lots of places you can buy it from. Considering that you only need a few drops one bottle can last you for years. To me it's worth it.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry to bring up an old thread. The drop checker finally came in but it doesnt come with the color card to read the readings. Do all DC's read the same way? Also anyone know where I can buy d4kh in the dfw metroplex? =D


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

Mine didn't come with one either. Here is what it says on the listing.



> If the indicator solution is green in color, then appropriate levels of carbon dioxide exist in the aquarium, and no action is required. If the solution in the drop checker changes to blue or yellow, then the CO2 levels in the aquarium are too low or too high, respectively.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

try usa aquariums in plano owned by mikeal and besty it's a orintal(asian/china/japan etc) shop but they are good people. I'm pretty sure i saw drop checker in there. tell them joey sent you.oh wait better yet, I need to by some blood worms, so when i go buy some from them i will see if they have a any drop checkers.aquatic wonderland might be another place to check. the fish gallery or dna might have them too.


----------



## kleankord (Mar 29, 2010)

did you find a local drop checker?


----------

